# Pre-emptive Application for PE before move



## JustWantMyLicense (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi just trying to collect people's thoughts on this.

I am currently working on getting my PE license in CA, I only have the seismic exam left, which I can not take until January.

However, my husband and I might be moving to Nevada if he gets this job that he has applied for.

I already meet all the requirements to be licensed in Nevada and have collected everything on NCEES in order to apply.

Should I apply for my license (it would be my first license) in Nevada? Or will this screw things up for my pending CA license?


----------



## CAPLS (Oct 5, 2020)

JustWantMyLicense said:


> Hi just trying to collect people's thoughts on this.
> 
> I am currently working on getting my PE license in CA, I only have the seismic exam left, which I can not take until January.
> 
> ...


This will not affect your application status in California.  Nevada Board may require an exam/license verification which you can process through your MyNCEES account.  That will show that Board that you have previously passed any necessary NCEES exams that Nevada requires.


----------



## CAPLS (Oct 5, 2020)

CAPLS said:


> This will not affect your application status in California.  Nevada Board may require an exam/license verification which you can process through your MyNCEES account.  That will show that Board that you have previously passed any necessary NCEES exams that Nevada requires.


I should add that it also depends on how you apply in Nevada.  Since you don't have a license yet, you can not apply by comity to my understanding and if for whatever reason you become licensed there before you do in CA, that would become your initial license.


----------



## JustWantMyLicense (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks for the reply @CAPLS! The only reason that I was worried because my CA application says that I am not licensed in any other state, and if I complete the process in Nevada that won't be true anymore. But maybe initial always requires more paperwork anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------



## CAPLS (Oct 5, 2020)

JustWantMyLicense said:


> Thanks for the reply @CAPLS! The only reason that I was worried because my CA application says that I am not licensed in any other state, and if I complete the process in Nevada that won't be true anymore. But maybe initial always requires more paperwork anyway so it doesn't matter.


That was a true statement at the time you submitted that application, so this wouldn't be an issue for the CA board.


----------



## JustWantMyLicense (Oct 5, 2020)

CAPLS said:


> I should add that it also depends on how you apply in Nevada.  Since you don't have a license yet, you can not apply by comity to my understanding and if for whatever reason you become licensed there before you do in CA, that would become your initial license.


Does your initial licensure state have any effect on later comity efforts?


----------



## CAPLS (Oct 5, 2020)

JustWantMyLicense said:


> Does your initial licensure state have any effect on later comity efforts?


Once you obtain your initial license from whichever state, you will need to accurately state that for any future applications.  Basically speaking, the date you submitted your application is not relevant whereas the issue date of any license is.  "Don't care which horse left the gate first, only which one crossed the finish line first."  Does that help?


----------



## JustWantMyLicense (Oct 5, 2020)

CAPLS said:


> Once you obtain your initial license from whichever state, you will need to accurately state that for any future applications.  Basically speaking, the date you submitted your application is not relevant whereas the issue date of any license is.  "Don't care which horse left the gate first, only which one crossed the finish line first."  Does that help?


Right, but it doesn't affect the process of comity at all, in other words, besides changing the initial license state on the comity application, the process of comity would be the same no matter where your initial license is from?


----------

